# 16 week ultrasound, says girl but I see a turtle!



## cheylittleone

Just had my uktrasound. It says girl, but I see otherwise. I don't see 3 lines I see a turtle?! Thoughts?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## LoraLoo

Can't see any dangly bits I say girl!


----------



## cheylittleone

What do you mean by dangly bits? (Sorry my first baby!) The lady was wrong once, 8 years ago!! I just don't think it a girl, but I've thought it's a girl since day one. Now not so sure!


----------



## LoraLoo

I just realised the mistake in my original message! Mean I don't see no winky lol, deff a girl!


----------



## cheylittleone

Here is another shot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LoraLoo

Yep I'm sticking with girl &#128512;


----------



## Srrme

Girl!!!


----------



## ashtinshayne

I see girl! The "turtle" you are seeing is her clitoris. Usually not as protruded as a boy (and it looks very girly if you ask me!!) congrats!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Looks girly to me. Just have it confirmed at your 20 week scan :)


----------



## laila 44

Girl allllllll the way!


----------



## cheylittleone

What about this shot? Just paranoid before baby shopping!! Haha :) Thank you all so much. SO excited !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl! I'd say her bits are swollen. My girl potty shot is posted for you. At my 22 week scan her bits were not as swollen. Congrats.
 



Attached Files:







20150911_212245.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## madseasons

:pink:!!! Enjoy shopping!


----------

